# Incra 1000HD Miter gauge. Need help please



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a Incra 1000HD miter gauge and the face of the fence isn't square to the table saw top. Even looking at the manual I can't figure it out. Maybe I can't see the trees for the forest. In the first link from the Incra site it shows there are two bolts that hold the fence to the miter and that is what mine looks like. In the second link which is the manual it shows how to fix my problem but it shows four bolts. Look on page "8" for the instructions. I know I could shim it but if there is a right way to do this it would be better.

Thanks for any help.

INCRA TOOLS :: Miter Gauges :: Miter 1000HD


http://www.incra.com/manuals/miter1000hd_manual.pdf


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It also says it was supposed to come square from the factory Don.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I have one of those and it came square to the table. Really like it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It also says it was supposed to come square from the factory Don.


Chuck I read that also but my square doesn't lie. :wink: Maybe I will call them in the mourning.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Chuck I read that also but my square doesn't lie. :wink: Maybe I will call them in the mourning.


I had the same problem a year or so ago on a new one I bought, and I emailed them,their answer was that to shim it, And I wrote back that I expected better than that from them and their reputation of having quality tools . I got an email back saying there was one on the way should be there in a couple of days. It came and was right on square with the table, they said just keep the old one. Call them and tell them you want a new angle piece.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had the same problem a year or so ago on a new one I bought, and I emailed them,their answer was that to shim it, And I wrote back that I expected better than that from them and their reputation of having quality tools . I got an email back saying there was one on the way should be there in a couple of days. It came and was right on square with the table, they said just keep the old one. Call them and tell them you want a new angle piece.
> 
> Herb


I agree Herb we should expect better. They want us to believe that they produce premier products. I will do as you and call them.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Agreed...for the money spent, $150'ish WUC's (Woodworking Unit of Currency), it should be spot on...time for some "Civil Disobedience"...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I didn't fair as well as Herb. They want me to shim it. :frown: They even sent me a video showing how. [Big deal] I told them I knew I could shim it before calling and I had posted about the problem on this forum. To be honest I thought better of Incra but not now. This will be a company I will not buy from again. I do believe there is other companies making great miter gauges.

That is my story and I am sticking to it. :wink:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I won't be buying anything else from them either. Their ads should say that, that you might need to shim the tool to square before they sell it to you. To say that it should come square from the factory but then not tell you that it might not is not ethical advertising in my opinion.

You are correct about the other miter gauges Don. A Fine Woodworking test claimed the JDS Accumiter to be the best. If they have an email that you can send a message to then wait until more of the members have responded and then send them a link to this thread. After they read it they might change their response to you.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

As I said earlier mine was right out of the box. I am surprised at their response to you. I have a few other items from them but will be hard pressed to buy from them again based on your experience. When I find got customer service I tend to support it with more purchases and good word of mouth, when I have a bad experience I tend not to do business there again if possible and I feel it is ok to report that bad experience to others. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Based on this thread and their response to you, I think when I upgrade I'll be looking at other brands.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...you can add me to the list...I've been saving my WUC's for miter fence and other items...it certainly won't be INCRA. That kind of response given the reputation they have for extreme accuracy is deplorable. Maybe it was they that created that reputation with looks rather than performance...

I cannot imagine they can't grasp that they're selling to woodworkers...people that relay on accuracy for square and miters...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Well I didn't fair as well as Herb. They want me to shim it. :frown: They even sent me a video showing how. [Big deal] I told them I knew I could shim it before calling and I had posted about the problem on this forum. To be honest I thought better of Incra but not now. This will be a company I will not buy from again. I do believe there is other companies making great miter gauges.
> 
> That is my story and I am sticking to it. :wink:


Sorry to hear about that Don, I am going to write an email to CS: [email protected] And let them know I am unhappy about this.

Hey guys, now's your chance to help out a fellow forum member and send a email to Incra.

Copy all these guys: 
ImageEMAIL:
Customer Service: [email protected]
Product Technical Support: [email protected]
Operation: [email protected]
General Inquiries: [email protected]
web/Marketing: [email protected] 

Lets see what happens.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> As I said earlier mine was right out of the box. I am surprised at their response to you. I have a few other items from them but will be hard pressed to buy from them again based on your experience. When I find got customer service I tend to support it with more purchases and good word of mouth, when I have a bad experience I tend not to do business there again if possible and I feel it is ok to report that bad experience to others. Just my 2 cents worth.


I agree Richard.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sorry to hear about that Don, I am going to write an email to CS: [email protected] And let them know I am unhappy about this.
> 
> Hey guys, now's your chance to help out a fellow forum member and send a email to Incra.
> 
> ...


Thanks Herb I appreciate you doing that.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the email I sent to Incra:

To all concerned:

A year or so ago I bought a miter square for my table saw and the angle piece was not square with the table. I was not formed properly and I contacted you folks and was told to shim it. I responded that was not what I wanted to hear from a "Quality "tool manufacturer, such as Incra. Then I get a message that one was on the way and when it arrived it was good, and I was happy.

Now we have a Router Forum member named Don that just bought one and it has the same problem, He contacted you and you told him to shim it. What kind of customer service are you guys peddling there? We have a lot of members that we keep telling how great Incra is and now we have to rethink recommending you. In our opinion a company is only as good as their customer service, and you just failed to uphold that image.

We the user shouldn't have to shim the miter gauge, you should take a good look at your Quality control. I can buy a Craftsman miter gauge and not have to shim it.

Yours truly,

Herbert Stoops


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the instant reply:

Herb,

No more shims. We now have an adjustable mounting bracket that will match any calibration square on any table in any shop. If you will let me know which INCRA miter gauge you have and your address, we will send you one. 

Here is a link to the new Miter1000HD owners manual:

http://incra.com/manuals/miter1000hd_manual.pdf 

Figures 20, 21 and 22 show the new bracket.

Chris


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder why Don wasn`t told that.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I wonder why Don wasn`t told that.


Don't know who he talked to, sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the grease.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Don't know who he talked to, sometimes the squeaky wheel gets the grease.
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb, I am calling them back.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Thanks Herb, I am calling them back.


You might ask for Chris, he was the one who responded. Let us know how everything turns out.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I should READ before I leap!! *L*..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been a long time advocate for the Incra line, and I'm well invested in their products. Over the years all of my contact with Incra has been exceptional. Honestly, I do believe that this is the first time I've heard of a legit customer complaint being handled so poorly by them. I have to say that I hope this is more of an anomaly than a new standard of practice.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I tried to call them but it was to close to closing and everyone was busy so I will call back in the mourning. The guy I talked to was Mark L. Mueller so I will try and not talk to him again. Maybe Mark was having a bad day. I find it hard to believe a company like Incra would have bad customer service. I will let you guys know tomorrow what the outcome is. If it's good I want everyone to know they made it right.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sorry to hear about that Don, I am going to write an email to CS: [email protected] And let them know I am unhappy about this.
> 
> Hey guys, now's your chance to help out a fellow forum member and send a email to Incra.
> 
> ...


I just sent an email to Linda in customer service. I'll let you know what if anything she says.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I tried to call them but it was to close to closing and everyone was busy so I will call back in the mourning. The guy I talked to was Mark L. Mueller so I will try and not talk to him again. Maybe Mark was having a bad day. I find it hard to believe a company like Incra would have bad customer service. I will let you guys know tomorrow what the outcome is. If it's good I want everyone to know they made it right.


That is strange,Don, Jerry Bowen has had nothing but good things to say about Mark Mueller. Maybe he misunderstood the problem.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don...

In your original post, you provided 2 links. Each link is for the 1000HD. But they are not the same. The mounting bracket for the fence in the first link is the original design. In the 2nd link, it appears that Incra has modified the bracket and is part of a new design. The original design is pretty much consistent across the entire Incra Mitre lineup. OR at least it used to be. My guess is that Incra has changed the design, but if you go to their website it still shows the old design. Perhaps this is a rolling release of the new design. I dunno...... Make sure they understand which design you have (original). 

At this point, I would venture a guess that the "new" design was incorporated into their mitres to address the problem you are having and to give a lil wiggle room adj. on square to the blade adj. as well while maintaining "0" on the scale.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Don...
> 
> In your original post, you provided 2 links. Each link is for the 1000HD. But they are not the same. The mounting bracket for the fence in the first link is the original design. In the 2nd link, it appears that Incra has modified the bracket and is part of a new design. The original design is pretty much consistent across the entire Incra Mitre lineup. OR at least it used to be. My guess is that Incra has changed the design, but if you go to their website it still shows the old design. Perhaps this is a rolling release of the new design. I dunno...... Make sure they understand which design you have (original).
> 
> At this point, I would venture a guess that the "new" design was incorporated into their mitres to address the problem you are having and to give a lil wiggle room adj. on square to the blade adj. as well while maintaining "0" on the scale.


You are absolutely right,Bill, the first one shows a single right angle and the second one shows a channel. Mine had the right angle bracket and it looked like it sprung wide after it was formed on a brake.
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Don...
> 
> In your original post, you provided 2 links. Each link is for the 1000HD. But they are not the same. The mounting bracket for the fence in the first link is the original design. In the 2nd link, it appears that Incra has modified the bracket and is part of a new design. The original design is pretty much consistent across the entire Incra Mitre lineup. OR at least it used to be. My guess is that Incra has changed the design, but if you go to their website it still shows the old design. Perhaps this is a rolling release of the new design. I dunno...... Make sure they understand which design you have (original).
> 
> At this point, I would venture a guess that the "new" design was incorporated into their mitres to address the problem you are having and to give a lil wiggle room adj. on square to the blade adj. as well while maintaining "0" on the scale.



That is what I said in my original post and the reason I ask you guys for help. I was looking at my miter gauge and looking at theirs on their online manual. I didn't look at my manual because it's just easier to look at it online. It had me very confused [which is easy to do].


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Alright guys I am a happy camper. I talked to Mark again and he said he would send the adjustable mounting plate to me. He also said the adjustable mounting plate was new and he didn't know about it as he lives about 1000 miles from the factory. I want everyone that I am happy with the customer service I received from Incra. I also want to thank Herb and the rest of you guys for your help.


----------

